# [Risolto]sys-devel/libtool fallisce la compilazione

## Tigerwalk

come da oggetto, un emerge -uD world tra gli altri mi ha proposto un upgrade di sys-devel/libtool alla versione 1.5.26. La compilazione fallisce, sotto riporto l'errore

```
Making all in .

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-1.5.26/work/libtool-

1.5.26'

CONFIG_FILES=libtoolize CONFIG_HEADERS= /bin/sh ./config.status

config.status: creating libtoolize

config.status: executing depfiles commands

chmod +x libtoolize

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-1.5.26/work/libtool-1

.5.26'

Making all in libltdl

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-1.5.26/work/libtool-

1.5.26/libltdl'

cd . && /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-1.5.26/work/libtool-1.5.26/libltd

l/missing --run autoheader

rm -f stamp-h1

touch config-h.in

cd . && /bin/sh ./config.status config.h

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: config.h is unchanged

make  all-am

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-1.5.26/work/libtool-

1.5.26/libltdl'

/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I

.     -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o ltdl.lo ltdl.c

mkdir .libs

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-po

inter -c ltdl.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/ltdl.o

env: en_US.UTF-8: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [ltdl.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-1.5.26/work/libtool-1

.5.26/libltdl'

make[1]: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-1.5.26/work/libtool-1                                                       .5.26/libltdl'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
```

ancora sotto il mio emerge --info

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2300 @ 1.66GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 23 Feb 2008 12:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="buildpkg ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://mirror.ing.unibo.it/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="it us"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/gechi /usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage/xeffects/trunk"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dfx X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amarok apm arts berkdb bitmap-fonts bonobo cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdread firefox footmaticdb fortran gb gdbm gif gpm hal howl iconv ipod ipv6 ipw3945 isdnlog jack java javascript jbig jikes jpeg kde ladspa lame ldap libnotify lm_sensor mad midi mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openal opengl openmp pam pcre perl pmu png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quemu readline reflection samba session spl ssl svg symlink tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vcd verbose vorbis wifi win32codecs wmf x86 xen xine xorg xprint xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it us" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx vesa radeon fbdev"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

non sono riuscito a capire il motivo dell'errore, chiedo quindi aiuto!

Grazie

----------

## randomaze

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> /bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I
> 
> .     -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o ltdl.lo ltdl.c
> 
> mkdir .libs
> ...

 

A occhio e croce sta cercando un locale inesistente.

Cosa contiene il tuo file /etc/locale.gen?

----------

## Tigerwalk

```
# locale-gen

 * Generating 4 locales (this might take a while) with 1 jobs

 *  (1/4) Generating en_US.ISO-8859-1 ...                                     [ ok ]

 *  (2/4) Generating en_US.UTF-8 ...                                          [ ok ]

 *  (3/4) Generating it_IT.ISO-8859-1 ...                                     [ ok ]

 *  (4/4) Generating it_IT.UTF-8 ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Generation complete
```

avevo fatto caso a quella situazione ma il locale.gen sembra a posto.

----------

## randomaze

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> avevo fatto caso a quella situazione ma il locale.gen sembra a posto.

 

Hai già visto questo topic nel forum internazionale?

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai già visto questo topic nel forum internazionale?

 

se sei così gentile da postare di nuovo l'indirizzo perchè il link è tronco...

EDIT: credo di essere riuscito a trovare il post

----------

## randomaze

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> se sei così gentile da postare di nuovo l'indirizzo perchè il link è tronco...

 

Non era tronco... era proprio sbagliato  :Sad: 

Comunque sei riuscito a trovare il topic a cui mi riferivo  :Wink: 

----------

## Tigerwalk

Premesso che non sono una cima in inglese,

letto il post, ho variato il mio /etc/env.d/02locale che adesso appare così:

```
LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"
```

prima era così:

```
LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"
```

ho dato

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

ritentato la compilazione con lo stesso errore. Allora ho aggiunto in make.conf queste righe:

```

LC_ALL = "en_US.UTF-8"

LANG = "en_US.UTF-8"
```

per cui, adesso la relativa sezione del make.conf si presenta così:

```
LINGUAS="it us"

LANGUAGE = "it_IT.UTF-8 en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL = "it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL = "en_US.UTF-8"

LANG = "it_IT.UTF-8"

LANG = "en_US.UTF-8"
```

La compilazione si blocca sempre allo stesso punto e con lo stesso errore.

Devo forse riemergere le glibc?

Mi aiutate a capire dove ho sbagliato?

----------

## Scen

A mio avviso stai facendo un pò di confusione:

Non occorre specificare le variabili LANG e LC_*, in /etc/make.conf, è meglio specificarle globalmente tramite i file di /etc/env.d

Hai fatto un pò di confusione nel tuo /etc/env.d/02locale, in quanto specifichi 2 volte le variabili, e la seconda assegnazione sovrascrive la prima. Prova con un 02locale così:

```

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

```

poi esegui

```

env-update && source /etc/profile

```

In alternativa rimuovi temporaneamente sto file ed esegui il comando precedente, in modo da usare il locale "C" predefinito.

Non occorre riemerge le glibc x rigenerare i locale, per questo c'è l'apposito strumento locale-gen.

Per informazione, puoi postare il contenuto di /etc/locale.gen e l'output di locale e locale -a?

----------

## Tigerwalk

locale.gen:

```
en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP.EUC-JP EUC-JP

#ja_JP.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP EUC-JP

#en_HK ISO-8859-1

#en_PH ISO-8859-1

#de_DE ISO-8859-1

#de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

#es_MX ISO-8859-1

#fa_IR UTF-8

#fr_FR ISO-8859-1

#fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

it_IT ISO-8859-1

it_IT.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

locale:

```
# locale

LANG=en_US.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=it_IT.UTF-8
```

locale -a:

```
# locale -a

C

en_US

en_US.utf8

it_IT

it_IT.utf8

POSIX

```

EDIT:  *Quote:*   

> Scen ha detto:
> 
> Hai fatto un pò di confusione nel tuo /etc/env.d/02locale, in quanto specifichi 2 volte le variabili, e la seconda assegnazione sovrascrive la prima. Prova con un 02locale così:
> 
> Codice:
> ...

 

Ho fatto come hai detto e adesso compila.

Grazie Scen!

----------

## Tigerwalk

Scusate se riesumo il post ma è ricomparso il problema. Dall'ultima volta non ho variato niente, ho solo dato emerge -uDN world e per circa 10 pacchetti l'errore è sempre quello postato sopra. Di seguito riporto l'errore di compilazione di ghostscript-gpl a mò di esempio:

```
env: en_US.UTF-8: No such file or directory

make: *** [ijs_server.lo] Error 1

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"ijs\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"ijs\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"0.35\" "-DPACKAGE_STRING=\"ijs 0.35\"" -DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"inkjet-list@linuxprinting.org\" -DPACKAGE=\"ijs\" -DVERSION=\"0.35\" -DSTDC_HEADERS=1 -DHAVE_SYS_TYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_STAT_H=1 -DHAVE_STDLIB_H=1 -DHAVE_STRING_H=1 -DHAVE_MEMORY_H=1 -DHAVE_STRINGS_H=1 -DHAVE_INTTYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_STDINT_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_DLFCN_H=1 -I. -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c ijs_client.c -o ijs_client.o

env: en_US.UTF-8: No such file or directory

make: *** [ijs_client.lo] Error 1

 *

 * ERROR: app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.61-r3 failed
```

Ovviamente ho ricontrollato i file locale etc. ed ho dato env-update && /source/etc/profile

[EDIT]: era rimasto nel make.conf

LANGUAGE = "it_IT.UTF-8 en_US.UTF-8"

che ho fatto diventare

LANGUAGE = "it_IT.UTF-8"

----------

